# Taking Cialis



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey folks! I started taking 5mg of Cialis. Today is the fourth day I have taken it. Nothing is happening. I’m hoping someone else has taken it and it eventually worked. Is it going to work after so many days? I’ve had ED for about 13 years and I finally invested in paying for it myself. Any advice at all? Thank you. Dave


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Is this prescribed by a physician that has actually examined you and assessed your situation?

Is this a daily dose that you are supposed to be taking daily?


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

And what exactly do you mean when you say it doesn’t work?

Have you tried having sex?

Have you tried masturbating?

Cialis does not give you an erection and it doesn’t make you horny. 

It is a vasodilator that can help dilate the vessels to allow an erection to take place.

You still need to be comfortable, aroused and stimulated to get an erection. It doesn’t just magically give you a boner.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

PDE5 inhibitors don't do anything if you're not aroused; the idea that you take Cialis or Viagra and you instantly get a massive hard-on isn't real, unless your mind sees the opportunity to make it real. I take Sildenafil (generic Viagra) for Raynauds, a circulation issue that turns my fingers to ice. If there's no opportunity for sex, I might as well be taking a tylenol.


----------



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thanks for answering. I know I have to be stimulated. About four hours after taking it, I also ate a very light dinner, wife and I became engaged but the soldier didn’t want to salute. My wife said she thinks it was only a little harder. It’s been four days. 
i got these from a Dr. and I’m going back in a couple weeks. Maybe a dosage upgrade is in order. 
I just want to know if someone here after a week taking these had a miracle.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

DavidR1968 said:


> Thanks for answering. I know I have to be stimulated. About four hours after taking it, I also ate a very light dinner, wife and I became engaged but the soldier didn’t want to salute. My wife said she thinks it was only a little harder. It’s been four days.
> i got these from a Dr. and I’m going back in a couple weeks. Maybe a dosage upgrade is in order.
> I just want to know if someone here after a week taking these had a miracle.


Are you taking the "every day" Cialis or the normal type? Cialis takes longer than Viagra to work, and sometimes you don't notice much the first few times you take a PDE5. Give yourself some time. Do you have high blood pressure, diabetes, or are you overweight? All of those things can make a PDE5 inhibitor less effective (and also cause the issue in the first place).

If nothing after 10 days, see if the doctor will switch you to Viagra instead. Sometimes one works better than the other. 

The toughest part, so I've heard, is that you have to believe.

Hope it works out!


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

My endocrinologist put me on Cialis about 4 years ago. I had been severely obese, diabetic, and a heart patient. Any one of which can kill an erection. My problem was not getting erect, it was staying erect. We addressed it by a) getting the weight off. b) getting my diabetes under control. and c) getting me back into physical shape. Then we added Cialis. Usually, they will build up to a level where the drug is effective, in my case, he put me on 20mg. I do not question his judgement, because it worked. Have not had a crash in all of the last four years. Do not be discouraged, your physician is taking a very conservative approach.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Taxman said:


> I had been severely obese, diabetic, and a heart patient.


How is your health otherwise ? If you don't know the answer, it is time to get one. ED can be an indicator of the disease process of atherosclerosis which can later lead to heart disease, may be secondary to diabetes. Your doc may suggest these work-ups if Cialis is ineffective, it's a good first shot.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Is 5mg considered a lot, or just as a starting point, to work up to effective dosing.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Casual Observer said:


> The toughest part, so I've heard, is that you have to believe.


I would suggest that you not put your belief in cialis, or any other drug. Instead, put your belief in the entirety of medical science, and seek it all.


----------



## sideways (Apr 12, 2016)

5 mg seems really low.

Most people I know who started out taking Viagra, or sildenafil etc were told to take half of the 100mg pill (so 50 mg).


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

sideways said:


> 5 mg seems really low.
> 
> Most people I know who started out taking Viagra, or sildenafil etc were told to take half of the 100mg pill (so 50 mg).


Dosing for Viagra and Cialis are very different. 25mg of Viagra is enough for many. I'm not taking it for sexual issues, but even the 20mg dose can sometimes have an obvious effect.

By the way, things can be "too hard." One loses sensitivity when you have the tension of a guitar string. It's kind of bizarre to say, but I've had some of my most-powerful (or best-feeling or whatever) orgasms when I never really got all that hard.


----------



## Deepsouthdude (Feb 12, 2020)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Is 5mg considered a lot, or just as a starting point, to work up to effective dosing.


5mg is the lowest dosage of cialis and 25mg is the highest if I remember correctly.


----------



## ah_sorandy (Jul 19, 2018)

I'm sorry for your plight. Probably not as sorry as your wife though.

There are times when a little less stiffness would come in handy. Being aroused at incomvient times can be embarrassing.

My SO just has to say "I'm baking mini pies" and I'm standing at attention. It's really hard some days.

Your Doctor will have to adjust the dosage. Your wife will have to increase her sexiness too.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

TJW said:


> How is your health otherwise ? If you don't know the answer, it is time to get one. ED can be an indicator of the disease process of atherosclerosis which can later lead to heart disease, may be secondary to diabetes. Your doc may suggest these work-ups if Cialis is ineffective, it's a good first shot.


Well, 25 years ago I had my first heart attack. It was minor, and I was an idiot. Five years later, I had the widow-maker. Had it on a Sunday morning at my desk, at 7am. Was already into my first pack of smokes, and was able to tell security before lights out. I was stabilized in the ER, and they wanted to do an angio. They get me on the table, start and I say I feel funny. That was the last thing I remember except waking up, hearing someone tell my wife that they did not expect me to make it. Then going back into darkness for awhile. I survived. They replaced my blood volume. I was allergic to the blood thinner. I was 45 and 330 pounds. I could barely walk. Lost most of my immune system. It has taken 20 years. I am now 175lbs. I run every other day. Lifetime member of Weight Watchers. Endocrinologist (found out I was diabetic in the ER) says I am a success story. I’m alive, and in great shape.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

It is that _Committee of Naysayers_.

All must vote in your favor or you are doomed to dangle.


_The Typist-_


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Taxman said:


> Well, 25 years ago I had my first heart attack. It was minor, and I was an idiot. Five years later, I had the widow-maker. Had it on a Sunday morning at my desk, at 7am. Was already into my first pack of smokes, and was able to tell security before lights out. I was stabilized in the ER, and they wanted to do an angio. They get me on the table, start and I say I feel funny. That was the last thing I remember except waking up, hearing someone tell my wife that they did not expect me to make it. Then going back into darkness for awhile. I survived. They replaced my blood volume. I was allergic to the blood thinner. I was 45 and 330 pounds. I could barely walk. Lost most of my immune system. It has taken 20 years. I am now 175lbs. I run every other day. Lifetime member of Weight Watchers. Endocrinologist (found out I was diabetic in the ER) says I am a success story. I’m alive, and in great shape.


That is an amazing and wonderful story. Not everybody gets that second chance. You made a decisions to take responsibility for your life and make a difference.

While there are many parallels to stories about needing to take the little blue pill, and how if a guy would work on reducing his various morbidity issues the flagpole might right itself, there are some for whom ED occurs despite being in great shape and a PDE5 inhibitor can make a huge difference in their life. 

OP doesn't mention factors that might lead to ED (I checked his other threads), just that he's had it for 13 years. There are definitely issues upstairs that would contribute though, and a PDE5 inhibitor might not work so well if you're thinking about you wife having video sex with some well-hung dude who's standing at attention. That's a lot to ask for.


----------



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Thank you everybody!!! I’m going back on the 31st. Let’s see how it goes!!


----------



## DavidR1968 (Jun 24, 2020)

Casual Observer said:


> That is an amazing and wonderful story. Not everybody gets that second chance. You made a decisions to take responsibility for your life and make a difference.
> 
> While there are many parallels to stories about needing to take the little blue pill, and how if a guy would work on reducing his various morbidity issues the flagpole might right itself, there are some for whom ED occurs despite being in great shape and a PDE5 inhibitor can make a huge difference in their life.
> 
> OP doesn't mention factors that might lead to ED (I checked his other threads), just that he's had it for 13 years. There are definitely issues upstairs that would contribute though, and a PDE5 inhibitor might not work so well if you're thinking about you wife having video sex with some well-hung dude who's standing at attention. That's a lot to ask for.


For whatever reason, HE stopped doing stuff. Don’t know why. Don’t care. LOL she was read the riot act. I showed her the screenshots I took so she’s in a bind lol


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds like that 5mg is not enough. That's a daily and I thought it was used for a prostate condition, not ED. I thought the ED prescription was more like 20mg, but not taken daily. IIRC, it's like an hour before (and that will be effective for a few days...)


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

DavidR1968 said:


> For whatever reason, HE stopped doing stuff. Don’t know why. Don’t care. LOL she was read the riot act. I showed her the screenshots I took so she’s in a bind lol


Maybe a few interactions with your wife and he’s having issues now too! Could be your wife needs fixing, not you.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 21, 2016)

One last thing. I am now in fantastic physical shape, my wife has been a lifetime Weight Watcher much longer than I. At 65 there are few women that could hold a candle to her. She is post menopausal, and experiencing something called PMZ. Post menopausal zing or zest. We TBF went from twice a week to every other day, sometimes every day. I am looking currently for less expensive sources of Cialis. I know why it costs so much, because it is worth it.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My physician prescribed it for my enlarged prostate. On the third day it made me **** my pants. Can't take it due to the diarrhea.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

I take it on occasion due to irregular BP and heart issues causing intermittent ED.
It generally takes 3-4 doses before you will see a difference. Also 5 mg is a very small dose. I use 10mg when I use it.
Cialis does not give an instant effect. If you want 15-20 minutes before, Viagra is your drug of choice.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Is 5mg considered a lot, or just as a starting point, to work up to effective dosing.


5 mg is the larger of the two daily Cialis doses that are out there (the smaller one being 2.5 mg). The rate at which Cialis runs through your body, you'll have an 8 mg-equivalent dose in your system by taking the 5 mg dose daily, but it will take a week to get there.


----------

